# Radiation treament



## walter19566 (Feb 24, 2017)

Hello, My dog has a multilobular osteochondrosarcoma (MLO) tumor on her lower jaw. The recommended treatment is Palliative RT radiation. Is there anyone that has went through this. It will be either (4) treatments, once a week, or (6) treatments twice a week. I will know sometime this week. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks Walt


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

We have not gone through that kind of treatment, but I just want to say good luck! Agnes


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

We also have not gone through it but I wish you good luck!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

We also haven't experienced this. Sending positive thoughts!


----------

